

Shia LaBeouf: phone surveillance whistleblower?  - mindstab
http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/the-buzz/2013/06/shia-labeouf-blew-early-whistle-on-phone-surveillance.html

======
vsviridov
Even before that we had "Enemy of the State", which clearly showed the
direction this whole thing is going, albeit in a fantasy holiwood setting.

~~~
gridmaths
Reminds me of another classic, much earlier..with Gene Hackman.. playing the
sax mournfully, after he tore his apartment to shreds looking for a hidden
bug.

'The Conversation' 1974 :
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071360/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071360/)

~~~
mrexroad
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Conversation#Enemy_of_the_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Conversation#Enemy_of_the_State_connections)

------
lurchpop
There's also this: FBI agent for the second time says all communications are
recorded. "No digital communication is secure"
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt9kRLrmrjc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt9kRLrmrjc)

~~~
yread
"there is a way to look at digital communication in the past ... no digital
communication is secure"

Wow.

~~~
StavrosK
Surely they can't mean encrypted communication too, though?

~~~
arethuza
From _Cryptonomicon_ :

``How long do you want these messages to remain secret?'' Randy asked, in his
last message before leaving San Francisco. ``Five years? Ten years? Twenty-
five years?''

After he got to the hotel this afternoon, Randy decrypted and read Avi's
answer. It is still hanging in front of his eyes, like the afterimage of a
strobe:

 _I want them to remain secret for as long as men are capable of evil._

~~~
pasbesoin
Something people don't seem to be considering. Even if an encrypted
communication is secure given today's technology and/or willingness to expend
effort and resources, it becomes more readily accessible over time and
decryption capabilities increase.

If and as communications are being recorded wholesale, how long until that
encrypted communication is within ready reach of an unintended recipient?

In considering your security, you need to think not only of the present but
also of the future.

------
switch33
It's funny cause it's true! In any condition, Shia LaBeouf didn't sign any
agreement with the NSA though to work there. That's why hes not being hunted
for treason.

Also, people do care, just lot less people understood the severity and
problems it would cause back then.

~~~
jpitz
He's got his three like any other citizen. They could hunt him if they wanted.

~~~
Falling3
His three?

~~~
coderzach
felonies per day, I assume.

